# Rings for fishing



## Aukai (Jan 19, 2022)

My son's boat will need some new equipment for his Green stick fishing rig. I'm making the connections for the droppers on the main line. 2 ball bearing swivels connected by a SS wire ring. This is the first time using the rotating chuck, it seemed like a better idea than a live center. I drilled a hole in the side of the shaft, and butted an unused holder to get the wrap tight. The rings were separated with the pencil grinder cut off wheel, next will be TIG welding the gap.


			greenstick fishing - Google Search


----------

